

Shiny - elegant web-apps with R - macmac
http://rstudio.github.com/shiny/tutorial/

======
potomak
It looks cool but I get a 404 following the link to the repo[1] on GitHub

[1] <https://github.com/rstudio/shiny>

~~~
macmac
Request beta access here: <http://shiny.rstudio.org/>

It appears to be automatic.

